# Nur ein winzig kleines Fisch Tattoo ...



## Siralos (29 Juni 2009)

Bitte erst lesen !!!! 


Papa ich möchte mich tätowieren lassen.
Nein, das gibst bei uns nicht... und auch nicht bei Dir.
Papa, warum denn nicht? All meine Freundinnen haben eine Tätowierung.
Aber Kind, das ist ein Fleck auf deinem Körper, der niemals wieder
wegzumachen geht.
Papa, bitte, bitte, nur ein Fisch am Bauchnabel.
Nach weitere Stunden der Diskussionen habe ich dann doch entschieden,
das sie das darf.
Schließlich wird sie ja bald eine junge Frau sein mit eigener
Entscheidungsfreiheit...,

und ich dachte...,

so ein kleiner Fisch....

um den Bauchnabel...

ist wohl nicht so schlimm !!!.


Aber schau mal wie die kleine Schlampe dann nach Hause kam...




Link entfernt da nicht FSK16 und ein Copyright vorhanden ist


----------

